# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  EEUU también quiere instalar energía fotovoltaica

## termopar

2 Gigawatios en tres meses!, tanto como 2 centrales nucleares,....y la que se ha puesto en marcha este año en EEUU aún no arranca al completo después de décadas de construcción.



> *Locura fotovoltaica en EEUU: supera los 2 GW de capacidad instalada en solo tres meses*
> Por Laura Ojea - 16/09/2016
> 
> La energía fotovoltaica sigue de moda en EEUU. Solo en el segundo trimestre de 2016 se han instalado más de 2 GW de capacidad solar fotovoltaica en el país, según el último informe U.S. Solar Market Insight de GTM Research y de la Asociación de Industrias de Energía Solar (SEIA), lo que supone que las nuevas instalaciones han superado en un 43% a las del segundo trimestre de 2015.
> 
> Estamos viendo el comienzo de una ola sin precedentes de crecimiento fotovoltaico que continuará durante todo el año 2016 sobre todo en el segmento residencial, explicó Cory Honeyman, director asociado del departamento de investigación solar en EEUU de GTM Research.
> 
> La energía solar, en concreto la fotovoltaica, se está convirtiendo en una parte cada vez más importante de la matriz energética renovable del mundo. En 2014, la Agencia Internacional de Energía ya anunció que el sol podría ser la mayor fuente de electricidad del planeta para el año 2050.
> 
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

La capacidad instalada no lo es todo. Es más importante aún la energía generada.

¿Quiere que comparemos la generación de esos 2 GW solares con 2 GW nucleares?.........

----------

